# Thin Mints



## lazersteve (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's a snapshot of my latest creations:







They total ~54.5g and shot 9994 and 9998 on the XRF. Source material was a variety of karat scrap processed via inquarting. The honeycombed gold was then dissolved in AR, filtered, precipitated, washed in hot HCl, and finally cast into the ingots above. 

No other polishing or acid pickling was performed after melting.

I call them 'thin mints' since they were thinner than the loafs I typically pour and in size resemble the thin green mints you get at restaurants.

Steve


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice looking Steve.


----------



## metatp (Feb 2, 2011)

lazersteve said:


> I call them 'thin mints' since they were thinner than the loafs I typically pour and in size resemble the thin green mints you get at restaurants.


I will trade you a bag of the green ones for just one of those gold one :wink: Deal?

Very nice. Some day I will refine my own gold. Since my wife won't let me touch the jewelry, I will have to wait until I have enough gold plated scrap. For some reason, she thinks a ring is better looking the 24K loaf. Go figure.


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 2, 2011)

"They total ~54.5g and shot 9994 and 9998 on the XRF".

Do you have XRF?
Oh, very nice mints by the way!


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 2, 2011)

Platdigger said:


> "They total ~54.5g and shot 9994 and 9998 on the XRF".
> 
> Do you have XRF?
> Oh, very nice mints by the way!



No, I sold them last week and got the results today from the buyer.

Steve


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Feb 2, 2011)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## skeeter629 (Feb 2, 2011)

Those are very nice bars Steve. May I ask who you sell to, or is that a secret?


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 2, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Does XRF say what the 6/10000 and 2/10000 impurities are mainly composed of?. Hard to believe those bars are not both 9999+. Just wondering about them contaminants. :x

IMO the XRF could easily be off. Not a monetary issue, but still.


----------



## stihl88 (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice work Steve


----------



## goldenchild (Feb 3, 2011)

HAuCl4 said:


> Does XRF say what the 6/10000 and 2/10000 impurities are mainly composed of?. Hard to believe those bars are not both 9999+. Just wondering about them contaminants. :x
> 
> IMO the XRF could easily be off. Not a monetary issue, but still.



Definately more of a pride and bragging rights issue here. My last little gold batch came out to .9994 on the XRF. Tomorrow I will be selling "chunky" and am hoping to do better this time around. You always have to strive to do better 8)


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Feb 4, 2011)

How come Steve's pictures are the only ones I can never see on this forum? (well, when I'm logging in from work anyways..) his pictures are always a blank box with a red square in them.. it sucks, because I know Steve's work is quality and I always look forward to the stuff he puts out there.. **sigh** :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 4, 2011)

You may have a Java issue.Next time you log in from work,go here http://www.java.com/en/ and click download.It will automatically search your computer for what version you have and tell you if you need to upgrade.If it is not that then I cannot help.



Oh yeh I almost forgot,nice gold steve......but then again I wouldn't expect anything less from you.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 5, 2011)

My photos are all hosted off site and not uploaded to the forum as attachments.

Your job could be blocking certain traffic from all but a few internet address (as my job does).

Can you navigate to my site from work and see the images on my web pages?

Steve


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful!.. I can see them at home! 8) 

Now that's a set of twins I wouldn't mind buyin' a drink. :mrgreen:


----------

